# Panasonic TV hours viewed?



## needspeed52

Hello, 
Does anyone know how to find out how many hours of usage is on your Flat panel? I saw a thread about this but I can't remember where. You punch in some codes on TV remote and the hours viewed will be displayed on sreen. My TV is Panasonic TH-50PZ77U. Thanks for your time.
Jeff


----------



## Moonfly

# Hold down the {VOL -} button ON THE PLASMA.
# At the same time, Press the {Status} button (the button on the left of the 0 (zero) button) on the remote control 3 times. (this must be done within 3 seconds of the {VOL-} button being pressed).
# Release both the {VOL -} button and the {Status} button and wait for about 2 seconds.
# The Service Menu will be displayed.

# Use the RED buttons to move to “SRV-TOOL” screen
and press the {OK} button to access it.

# HIGHLIGHT the box on the right side of the last option: (Navigate by using the arrow buttons on the remote)
_______________________________________
| PTCT :00.00.00.00.00 | HIGHLIGHT HERE |

# Then press and hold the {MUTE} button on the remote for 3 seconds.

TIME = Hours and Minutes of Operation.
COUNT = Times the Plasma was Powered On.

# To exit, press & hold the {Return} button on the Remote for few seconds. The TV will power reset and goes back to the original program that you are watching.


----------



## needspeed52

Moonfly said:


> # Hold down the {VOL -} button ON THE PLASMA.
> # At the same time, Press the {Status} button (the button on the left of the 0 (zero) button) on the remote control 3 times. (this must be done within 3 seconds of the {VOL-} button being pressed).
> # Release both the {VOL -} button and the {Status} button and wait for about 2 seconds.
> # The Service Menu will be displayed.
> 
> # Use the RED buttons to move to “SRV-TOOL” screen
> and press the {OK} button to access it.
> 
> # HIGHLIGHT the box on the right side of the last option: (Navigate by using the arrow buttons on the remote)
> _______________________________________
> | PTCT :00.00.00.00.00 | HIGHLIGHT HERE |
> 
> # Then press and hold the {MUTE} button on the remote for 3 seconds.
> 
> TIME = Hours and Minutes of Operation.
> COUNT = Times the Plasma was Powered On.
> 
> # To exit, press & hold the {Return} button on the Remote for few seconds. The TV will power reset and goes back to the original program that you are watching.



Hello Dan,
Thanks for the info, the problem is on my TV remote there is no status button to the left of the 0 (zero) button, it's a program button, I tried to use that but it did not work. If you have any other suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. I really would like to know hour many hours are on that TV because I am thinking of selling and getting a bigger display, so any help would be welcomed. Thanks for your time. Panasonic TH-50PZ77U
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## Moonfly

Hi, try this one then - 

from the front on the set press and hold down F and V/- together
then on the remote enter 000, release the buttons and you should see a grey menu & info box pop-up and you should see in the box it says "Time"

press EXIT when you want to leave the menu, and dont tinker with anything else.

That one should work, but if not, IIRC, there is one other method which I'll have to try dig out.


----------



## needspeed52

Moonfly said:


> Hi, try this one then -
> 
> from the front on the set press and hold down F and V/- together
> then on the remote enter 000, release the buttons and you should see a grey menu & info box pop-up and you should see in the box it says "Time"
> 
> press EXIT when you want to leave the menu, and dont tinker with anything else.
> 
> That one should work, but if not, IIRC, there is one other method which I'll have to try dig out.



Nothing on the front of set but power button, what is F and V/-
Jeff


----------



## Moonfly

My set has a front panel which behind is a set of on set basic controls. F is only labelled F anyway and stand for function, V/- means the minus volume button.

I just found this, which is more specific to your set

*How to Access the Service Menu:*
Hold down the [VOL -] button ON THE PLASMA.
Press the [RECALL] button on the remote control 3 times.
The Service Menu will be displayed.

That will get you into the service menus, but from there your on your own as I dont own your set I'm afraid. Again, dont adjust anything in the menu's, just try navigate them till you find the timer. If you become unsure, you can exit and start again.


----------



## needspeed52

Moonfly said:


> My set has a front panel which behind is a set of on set basic controls. F is only labelled F anyway and stand for function, V/- means the minus volume button.
> 
> I just found this, which is more specific to your set
> 
> *How to Access the Service Menu:*
> Hold down the [VOL -] button ON THE PLASMA.
> Press the [RECALL] button on the remote control 3 times.
> The Service Menu will be displayed.
> 
> That will get you into the service menus, but from there your on your own as I dont own your set I'm afraid. Again, dont adjust anything in the menu's, just try navigate them till you find the timer. If you become unsure, you can exit and start again.



Thanks Dan, I will try this but must say I am leary about missing up somthing, I will get back to you with the results. Thanks my friend, Jeff


----------



## LCSeminole

Jeff, I just did some tweeking in my service menu last night on my Panasonic TH-42PZ77U, little brother to your display. Here are the sequences to perform your request:


How to view the number of hours the TV has been on:
Hold down the {VOL -} button ON THE PLASMA.
Press the {RECALL} button on the remote control 3 times.
The Service Menu will be displayed.

Use the {1} or {2} buttons to select "SRV-TOOL"
and press the {OK} button to access it.

Move the cursor to the right side of the last option
TD2Mictocode: 81c0000f
Flash ROM: 1-227E
PTCT :00.00.00.00.00 | <<HIGHLIGHT HERE>>

Then press and hold the {MUTE} button on the remote for 3 seconds.
The TIME / COUNT info will be displayed:

TIME = Hours and Minutes of Operation.
COUNT = Times the Plasma was Powered On.

To exit, press and hold the {POWER} button on the TV for 2 seconds.

NOTE: The TIME/COUNT values are now in Decimal Numbers.


Hope this helps and if you're interested there has been lots of testing with types of equipment/software on the PZ77U series displays that dramatically change the picture to stunning differences on these sets. It includes changing some settings in the Service Menu such as:

R-Drv, G-Drv, B-Drv, Color, Tint & Sub-BRT settings. These instructions and settings were from a very qualified source in the "Plasma Flat Panel Displays" section on AVS Forum.

Having changed these settings have made me think I've got a brand new set!!!........................Laurence


----------



## needspeed52

Lawrence,
Thank you for the info, I will try it out and get back to you. Sorry I have not responded until now but I have been hospitalized and trying to recover. Would you be willing to share these settigs in the service menu? Again my friend thank you, I'll be back.
Jeff


----------



## LCSeminole

Jeff, Hope your recovery is a quick one. I definitely wouldn't mind sharing, that's what this addictive hobby is all about, sharing and the experience. Just let me know when you are up and around and ready to tweak.


----------



## Moonfly

Cheers for clearing up the access issue Lawrence. It seems as if the method changes slightly as the screens evolve.

After all my searching, I found a file on my laptop last night I saved for future use :duh:


----------



## needspeed52

Thank you Laurence for your considerate reply, I will try and get into the service menu and get back to you. Again my friend I am grateful for you and look forward to future correspondence.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## LCSeminole

Dan, I think just about every flat panel made, even the same flat panels from the same manufacturer sometimes have a slight variation for accessing the service menu. I think it's their way of keeping us on our toes.


----------



## LCSeminole

Jeff, When you do access your "service menu", just make sure you write down any default settings that you may change, before actually changing a setting..............................Laurence


----------



## Moonfly

LCSeminole said:


> Dan, I think just about every flat panel made, even the same flat panels from the same manufacturer sometimes have a slight variation for accessing the service menu. I think it's their way of keeping us on our toes.


Your not wrong there. Every time you think you know how to do something, the rules change


----------



## lcaillo

As a service tech I start by getting the documentation BEFORE I ever go out on a call and reviewing it as much as I can. There are some consistent patterns, but you never know when things are going to be different. Making assumptions can waste a lot of time and effort. This is why I suggest that anyone doing any service or alignment on any device get the manual first.


----------



## needspeed52

LCSeminole said:


> Jeff, I just did some tweeking in my service menu last night on my Panasonic TH-42PZ77U, little brother to your display. Here are the sequences to perform your request:
> 
> 
> How to view the number of hours the TV has been on:
> Hold down the {VOL -} button ON THE PLASMA.
> Press the {RECALL} button on the remote control 3 times.
> The Service Menu will be displayed.
> 
> Use the {1} or {2} buttons to select "SRV-TOOL"
> and press the {OK} button to access it.
> 
> Move the cursor to the right side of the last option
> TD2Mictocode: 81c0000f
> Flash ROM: 1-227E
> PTCT :00.00.00.00.00 | <<HIGHLIGHT HERE>>
> 
> Then press and hold the {MUTE} button on the remote for 3 seconds.
> The TIME / COUNT info will be displayed:
> 
> TIME = Hours and Minutes of Operation.
> COUNT = Times the Plasma was Powered On.
> 
> To exit, press and hold the {POWER} button on the TV for 2 seconds.
> 
> NOTE: The TIME/COUNT values are now in Decimal Numbers.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps and if you're interested there has been lots of testing with types of equipment/software on the PZ77U series displays that dramatically change the picture to stunning differences on these sets. It includes changing some settings in the Service Menu such as:
> 
> R-Drv, G-Drv, B-Drv, Color, Tint & Sub-BRT settings. These instructions and settings were from a very qualified source in the "Plasma Flat Panel Displays" section on AVS Forum.
> 
> Having changed these settings have made me think I've got a brand new set!!!........................Laurence



HI Laurence, finally got into the service menu of the PZ77U, you mentioned some adjustments in the service menu that you thought you bought a new TV after doing these, can you tell me what you did to improve your picture quality or direct me to some where to do this to my Pannt. Thanks my friend, I look forward to your reply.
Jeff


----------



## lcaillo

Using service menu settings from another set may get you an improvement, but more likely will not. These adjustments should be optimized for each set. I suggest you at least get a good test disk like DVE and learn how to make the adjustments before making any changes. Record everything you do and do not assume that you cannot do harm.


----------



## needspeed52

lcaillo said:


> Using service menu settings from another set may get you an improvement, but more likely will not. These adjustments should be optimized for each set. I suggest you at least get a good test disk like DVE and learn how to make the adjustments before making any changes. Record everything you do and do not assume that you cannot do harm.


Thank you Leonard for the very imformative reply, I will get the DVE disc and start from there, I was even leary about getting into the service menu let alone making adjustments I know nothing about, I think you just saved me from doing much harm, I am grateful for your reply.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## lcaillo

You may not do any harm, but it is hard to generalize. Once you decide what you think it needs, just run it by me...


----------



## needspeed52

lcaillo said:


> You may not do any harm, but it is hard to generalize. Once you decide what you think it needs, just run it by me...


I'll do that, Thanks much, Jeff


----------

